# what RIU "needs to do"!!!!!!



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

instead of everyone complaining about RIU lets all do something to improve it! here's some of mine;

1. growfaq needs to be rewritten. has anyone ever gone into growfaq and looked at what it says about ph?? everyone that comes in here is not a scientest, simplify!!!
2. growfaqs needs a better step by step tutorial for each of the different ways of growing, soil,hydro,aero, etc.. if RIU asked some of the more experienced growers to write a better explaination about their different ways of growing. these tutorials must include pictures on the different phases of the grow.if growfaqs was written better the less questions you will have in the threads.
3. RIU needs a picture gallery that not only includes pictures of different types of grows, but also includes what a healthy plant is suppose to look like at different stages of grows. again the experienced growers can contribute pictures of healthy plants and RIU staff can look at all submitted photos to be chosen for growfaqs.
4. compile a better group of pictures of unhealty plants so newbies like me can use it to compare it w/ their own unhealty plants.

i can go on but these are just the tip of the iceberg. RIU needs a face lift. lets give it one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

U could make it pretty cool........... U know like a main page... 

where ya can choose from diffrent things : EXP. 

No-Competition Home Page - That forum is the bomb..... Now change that around to a smokers paradise 

Like Pic of the day....... And stuff like that.. videos, and all that crauzy daily stuff that gets you excited


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

exactly right dwr, the more ideas we give RIU the better the site will be!!!!


----------



## edux10 (Aug 6, 2008)

get to typing


----------



## valuablevariable (Aug 6, 2008)

i wrote a how to on CFL growing but it was never used, its floating somewhere on the forums now


----------



## South Texas (Aug 6, 2008)

It's August, for God's sake! 08 Outdoor Growing Thread is mostly 3 to 6 inch fucking plants! My Dogs shit bigger plants than that! Doobie is right. Spider mite section sucks, so does the cloning part. There's a WHOLE lot of info being given out that is missed, and FDD & others is busy trying to put out the fires. Everybody knows who you Guys are, and a round of applauses is WAY over due. However, the info is free, and the sponsors, I guess has to make back invested funds. So who's to do the reconstruction for free? At any rate, here's what's Really happening.
(1.) Newbies, Me included, ask the same questions, and others give there best to answer in the best of their ability. The response given by me & others is sometimes not correct & often misleading. Adding to the confusion of what to stick where. If a list was made, it would ONLY be about 50 different topics. That is if the main topic was considered, IE; Growing fucking pot! That IS the Conner stone. Once the primary topic is covered, yeah, music, sex, mind-fuck ideas can surely come into play. But the problem is that the main subject of fucking growing pott has been highly diluted in other non-essential topics, as interesting as they may be.
Having something to literally KILL your Babies is a serious thing. I'm talking about Spider Mites. Instead of 14,000 helpful remedies that may or may not work, why can't we have one solution that works and be done with it? I know that drinking cyanide will kill me every time. I/we want a solution that kills the bastards every time without hurting our babies. This water is not muddied by where you live, what strain you have, or all the other complications. It's just a little thing that a concise answer can be given. I seriously think I found a solution, but it's worthless to fellow growers if not placed into the FQ&A section. 
Like me, the info offered is wonderful & confusing because of the variety of methods of growing shit. Closet, hydro, soil, outdoor, strain, the list goes on & on. Mixed with info of opinion, further muddies the water. 
A check-list priority will solve the questions like "When should I plant, what type of Nutes should I need, how long is a string?" For the record, I don't mind the questions. I do mind the wonderful info given out that we have missed, causing us to go in a fucking learning circle. A waste of potential knowledge. How many post has been introduced on molasses alone? Here is the fact that should be in the FQ&A's segment/index. Check Hydro or soil. Molasses does not leap tall buildings with a single bound, nor does it cause your face to rot off, but here is a list of it's molecular components, and here is what it does for your plant's & why. I know most, but a SMALL Bible type explanation in the FQ&A "Index" would finally solve the fucking mystery. As it stands, we got a running cluster fuck, with nobody willing to step up and say.... "To give your babies the utmost growing ability, We have ran independent non-biased test for all the name-brand ferts advertised, such as Canna, Fox Farm, Blood Bud, Earth Juice, etc. However, before any competent analogy can be done, we first & foremost, must find out exactly what the plant actually thrived for, for "The Perfect, Healthy Plant". It isn't a fucking mystery, the plant craves a certain amount of this & this, and that. It's a weed, and the EXACT answer is widely available. So what is the Exact need of the plants? If it's goat shit & piss, why not tell Us, damned the high dollar ferts. Plant health overrides all other aspects. 
I'm out on a limb here, support would be welcomed. A cooking section would be nice, also.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

A big part of the problem here is that there is only one site admin. The site admin holds the keys to the kingdom. RIU could probably use at LEAST one more site admin, someone who knows the software, or at least how to find hacks, how to handle the site database, and so on.

I hope that my pointing these things out doesn't mean I'm BITCHING, which would make me a BITCH.  Ouch! Woof woof!


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

this is censorship RIU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> this is censorship RIU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




??????  ????????


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

i think the aliens got in his head!


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 6, 2008)

*Really ?????????*


----------



## Arrid (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok.
This personally pissed me off.

I've been asked by Rolli to Start sorting the GrowFAQ out.

It's gonna take time. First of all everything has to be transferred to the new Wiki, and then i'll start adding more stuff.

I'll probably make a thread in a few weeks asking what people would want to be added to it..


Ok?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

goodbye!!!


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

hey blunts, people are tired of that6 dah fuck, just so ya knaw!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrid (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> what goods a growfaq when it's causeing people to ask even more Questions!! i think there's a tribe of you idiots in the u.k.



You what?

Don't even start that shit.
That's really immature. 

The GrowFAQ is being changed as we speak.
Fucking grow up and learn to read posts.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

thas funny....

guess thas why i get rep every day with a comment about my funny sigs aye?


you're only allowed 3 joke failures....and you're pass the limit...smh


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

see now i'm having fun. you got no rep loudblunts, you're an asshole ask anyone


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

okay you're right!

damn failed abortions man! i swear!


----------



## gohydro (Aug 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> thas funny....
> 
> guess thas why i get rep every day with a comment about my funny sigs aye?
> 
> ...


Personally I STILL think it's funny, no matter how many times I see it. 

Sup loud?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

aint shit....just fucking with the local failed abortion....


hows it hanging bro?


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

i'd rather be aborted than a warm piece of dog dung, matety


----------



## gohydro (Aug 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> aint shit....just fucking with the local failed abortion....
> 
> 
> hows it hanging bro?


Good man....having a wonderful time trying to smoke up my harvest.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

i need to get some of that!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> fdd2blk, so you're the cheif idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!



nope.  shouldn't there be a question mark there?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> instead of everyone complaining about RIU lets all do something to improve it! here's some of mine;
> 
> 1. growfaq needs to be rewritten. has anyone ever gone into growfaq and looked at what it says about ph?? everyone that comes in here is not a scientest, simplify!!!
> 2. growfaqs needs a better step by step tutorial for each of the different ways of growing, soil,hydro,aero, etc.. if RIU asked some of the more experienced growers to write a better explaination about their different ways of growing. these tutorials must include pictures on the different phases of the grow.if growfaqs was written better the less questions you will have in the threads.
> ...


so what do you have written up? anything usable?


----------



## Arrid (Aug 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so what do you have written up? anything usable?


Nah he doesn't have fuck all written up.

He's 50, apparently.

Acting like a 15 year old to be honest...


----------



## gohydro (Aug 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i need to get some of that!


I think I'm only about 3000 miles away....come on over!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Nah he doesn't have fuck all written up.
> 
> He's 50, apparently.
> 
> Acting like a 15 year old to be honest...



damn back seat drivers.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

gohydro said:


> I think I'm only about 3000 miles away....come on over!


yea right...you right up the street


i told you a few of my college buddies moved up that way!


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

fdd2blk, you're afaid you may have to get up off your fat ass and do something. too black give me a break.


----------



## valuablevariable (Aug 6, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Nah he doesn't have fuck all written up.
> 
> He's 50, apparently.
> 
> Acting like a 15 year old to be honest...


And we never heard of Arrid again....


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

Can i make some tuts for the Grow FAQ  ??????????


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

is the administrator english or american?


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

no dwr, they only want idiots. sorry!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> no dwr, they only want idiots. sorry!!!




^^ ....................... chill dude.....


----------



## Arrid (Aug 6, 2008)

DWR said:


> Can i make some tuts for the Grow FAQ  ??????????


Post them up dude.
I'm gonna be adding fuck loads of stuff to the rollipedia once i've copied over the existing material.


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Post them up dude.
> I'm gonna be adding fuck loads of stuff to the rollipedia once i've copied over the existing material.



can i just post ? direct there ?


----------



## gohydro (Aug 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea right...you right up the street
> 
> 
> i told you a few of my college buddies moved up that way!


Why in the hell would they do THAT? If I move anywhere it's out West! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> fdd2blk, you're afaid you may have to get up off your fat ass and do something. too black give me a break.



actually i've been out in my garden all morning.  View attachment 165424


now my wife just got home with my money to go buy one of these .....
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*






so i'm actually a little busy right now. plus that's not what i get paid to do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> fdd2blk, you're afaid you may have to get up off your fat ass and do something. too black give me a break.



and it's not "too black", it's "to black". your ignorance is shining.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

gohydro said:


> Why in the hell would they do THAT? If I move anywhere it's out West! lol



thas where they are from....and plus you know you can make a nice piece of change with a degree in your area....


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2008)

DWR said:


> can i just post ? direct there ?




bump ! kiss-ass


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

You wish you had those toys. You probably weigh, hmmm, 450 lbs give or take 50 lbs


----------



## potroast (Aug 6, 2008)

Post your tutorials in the DIY Forum, a sub forum of General Marijuana Growing.


HTH


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> You wish you had those toys. You probably weigh, hmmm, 450 lbs give or take 50 lbs


your ignorance again. 


the funniest part about all this is i thought your original post was somewhat on track. that's why i moved it to the support section, so the right people would see it. you kinda blew it.


----------



## South Texas (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks. It seems that the barrier for the Sand Box has allowed a couple Escapee's Other than that, if you have a problem with what I posted, please let me know. Anybody aware of changes being made to the GrowFAQ sections? Thanks for the info.




Arrid said:


> You what?
> 
> Don't even start that shit.
> That's really immature.
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

LMAO i told him thats why it got moved!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LMAO i told him thats why it got moved!!!!


i thought he had some good points. then he pops off and calls it censorship and goes nutty. i was only trying to help. people make me laugh.


----------



## doobiedo (Aug 6, 2008)

how do i delete myself from this web site?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> how do i delete myself from this web site?



you can't. hahahhahahaha


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 6, 2008)

*We need to be able to see the results of dropped on head baby syndrome...*


----------



## Arrid (Aug 6, 2008)

South Texas said:


> Thanks. It seems that the barrier for the Sand Box has allowed a couple Escapee's Other than that, if you have a problem with what I posted, please let me know. Anybody aware of changes being made to the GrowFAQ sections? Thanks for the info.



There is a new wikipedia being compiled.
Rollipedia.
At the moment i'm adding all the articles from the GrowFAQ.
Once that's done i'll start adding everything I can

Because there are so many varied views on growing and what works, there will be a lot of information.

So it won't exactly be a "this is exactly how to grow" 

it's just gonna have all the information that is available on Rollitup, just collected. 

haha.


----------



## rkm (Aug 6, 2008)

My vote is to get rid of the rep system. It seems to make certain peoples ego bloated worse than it already is. Especially when it is used for negative rep when someone pisses someone else off. Or, just the flagrant handing out of rep like it was candy.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> see now i'm having fun. you got no rep loudblunts, you're an asshole ask anyone


 Ask me, ask me! I have fun with LB, even if I (accidentally) piss him off.  I don't think he's an asshole, but you....??  


doobiedo said:


> fdd2blk, you're afaid you may have to get up off your fat ass and do something. too black give me a break.


  OOoooo!!! Dem's fightin' words!  This should be fun to watch.


doobiedo said:


> how do i delete myself from this web site?


Are you fucking serious? 


Is he still a member here, just for the torture? Because now this could get fun.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

rkm said:


> My vote is to get rid of the rep system. It seems to make certain peoples ego bloated worse than it already is. Especially when it is used for negative rep when someone pisses someone else off. Or, just the flagrant handing out of rep like it was candy.



i earned mine. don't you dare take it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

yea SeaMaiden is my girl!

she's neutral and unbias....or so i think.

she will tell it like it is!


and hell yea, fdd...i earned mine too!


----------



## rkm (Aug 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i earned mine. don't you dare take it.


LOL!! want what little I have? You can take it if you want, I dont care. To me its just a number and does not really mean a whole lot. Thats not to say some people here do not deserve it, but there are quite a few here that seem to have it for stupidity as well.


----------



## rkm (Aug 6, 2008)

Someone has sticky side up in this thread too, shit there are a lot of pissy people here today.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

You rang?


rkm said:


> LOL!! want what little I have? You can take it if you want, I dont care. To me its just a number and does not really mean a whole lot. Thats not to say some people here do not deserve it, but there are quite a few here that seem to have it for stupidity as well.


----------



## rkm (Aug 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You rang?


What? You want it? Shall I start the bidding process? I'll put it on ebay.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea SeaMaiden is my girl!
> 
> she's neutral and unbias....or so i think.
> 
> ...


I try to be fair, unbiased and impartial, but I also watch my friends' backs. 

And, if they're acting like assholes, I will probably tell them so.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

No, I meant most of my rep is from making folks giggle.


rkm said:


> What? You want it? Shall I start the bidding process? I'll put it on ebay.


----------



## rkm (Aug 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I meant most of my rep is from making folks giggle.


Ok, I'll give you that one . Laughter is a good thing.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe there should be a vote and there should be candidates for the november '08 RIU election...

Im talking about adding more staff.


----------



## rkm (Aug 6, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> Maybe there should be a vote and there should be candidates for the november '08 RIU election...
> 
> Im talking about adding more staff.


I can picture it now.

Hello fellow RIUpperians if elected I will...............


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

voting was tried before....didnt work very well!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> voting was tried before....didnt work very well!


 
All we need is an organized system...


...or we can just have a ...vomit contest


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

doobiedo said:


> You wish you had those toys. You probably weigh, hmmm, 450 lbs give or take 50 lbs



told ya so. it's all mine now baby. View attachment 165528


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

Pic of the Day - Allthough we have the gallery at the top... wich is the same.... so thats good...

User of the day ? ... prob be fdd2blk the whole time... ^^ 

The My profile page needs to be updated...... It could be real cool in there.... like have all ya threads listed there that had the most hits....

So u got like 5 threads evryone can see.... that are most pop.

and 5 that u can choose yourself 

Then the Friends list..... needs to be fixed....

Video's Section... Actually being able to add videos & play them directly on the webpage....

Better names for ppl that have posts... like able to roll a joint... Just a little update there maybe... Mr. Ganja aso. u could actually make us choose our own name once u hit a certain post count...

Certain reputation gives u a like a little more of a square there... like stars ... ? or mariuana leafs... easy to do  just make ya own ..

rename to same name and ya got ya own styles 

...........


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

GAllery isnt working if i want to chose directly from a thread... nothing 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... a mainpage would be excellent..


----------



## Arrid (Aug 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> Pic of the Day - Allthough we have the gallery at the top... wich is the same.... so thats good...
> 
> User of the day ? ... prob be fdd2blk the whole time... ^^
> 
> ...



Yeah but you've gotta think, Rolli has to do all the stuff himself right?


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Yeah but you've gotta think, Rolli has to do all the stuff himself right?



.......... do u even have a clue about vBulletin and what you can do with it ?


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

Just have to find the hacks, and that only takes a little Googling. It appears vBulletin is more powerful, or maybe I should say feature rich, than the phpBB software I'm accustomed to.


----------



## valuablevariable (Aug 7, 2008)

was at faq and you really cant find much there. That and the way everything is listed is pretty complicated and hard to find anything.


----------



## Arrid (Aug 7, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> was at faq and you really cant find much there. That and the way everything is listed is pretty complicated and hard to find anything.



How can you not find anything?
:S

it's easy as shit to find stuff on there haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 7, 2008)

I got one...and lemme just say, I only know enough about Vbulletin to keep me logged in.How about voice in chat?That way, folks can get on their mics, and we can mute them and not pay attention,just as if they were there right in front of us!


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I got one...and lemme just say, I only know enough about Vbulletin to keep me logged in.How about voice in chat?That way, folks can get on their mics, and we can mute them and not pay attention,just as if they were there right in front of us!



teamspeak server.... does mirc even support chat  ???


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 7, 2008)

<shrugs>


DWR said:


> teamspeak server.... does mirc even support chat  ???


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> <shrugs>



hey did u check those 5 buttons at the top.... they work now  ..... cool thnx rollitup ... 

progress man... looks cool


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> teamspeak server.... does mirc even support chat  ???


Damn, it's been YEARS since I've used IRC (via XChat on my Linux box). What a fucking pain in the ASS to set up.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 7, 2008)

this could have been a helpful thread for me.


----------

